# Sylvania motion detector lights



## peak_oil (Sep 4, 2011)

I have six or seven of these lights left over from when I lived out in the mountains. One is at the head of the stairs, one at the foot of the stairs, one in the master bath, one on my bedstand pointing up to the corner of the room, one in the laundry room, two in the garage, etc.

If all the lights in the house are off, I just walk from room to room. One will light up the base of the stairs, another at the top. I have a couple of light-sensitive plugins in the hallways upstairs and downstairs so I can always see the floor. 

There have been nights (I work the night shift) when I've been up from 11PM to 7AM and haven't had to turn on a single light the whole night. 

What kind of lights do you guys use for those kinds of applications?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a few of these sylvania LED screw in bulbs that have 3 5mm LEDs in them claiming to cost about 75 cents a year to run that I leave on 24/7. One is in my fridge ice/water dispenser area I leave on for late night raids another is in the living room near the answering machine and thermometer etc.


----------

